# My first ever morel!!!!



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

I picked my first morel ever tonight.


----------



## chase2634 (May 6, 2016)

Congrats!! Nothing like your first! What part of the state?


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Northern Allegheny county


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Osroc76 said:


> I picked my first morel ever tonight.


Great, you now may be hooked on a fantastic life long hobby.


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

mmh said:


> Great, you now may be hooked on a fantastic life long hobby.


No may be about it. I am!! Now just to find more.


----------



## orion024 (Apr 18, 2013)

Osroc76 said:


> I picked my first morel ever tonight.


That's a nice uniform one! Congrats, it's a good feeling!


----------

